# Vine wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Jun 15, 2022)

Had to try.
5 lbs of leaves and tendrils from vine cuttings are soaked for 48 hours. Yeast will be going in today.




Two BIG surprises-

1 - The color of the water was not expected.
2 - The water tastes like an unknown citrusy fruit!! Yes, it tastes good!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jun 15, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Had to try.
> 5 lbs of leaves and tendrils from vine cuttings are soaked for 48 hours. Yeast will be going in today.
> 
> View attachment 89575
> ...


 Interestin, could be from oxidization ?


----------



## VinesnBines (Jun 15, 2022)

Where did you get the vines? Be sure they have NOT been sprayed.


----------



## vinny (Jun 15, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Had to try.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 15, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Where did you get the vines? Be sure they have NOT been sprayed.


My vines. Never sprayed. 
I use organic products in the garden. Love diatomaceous earth!


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 15, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Interestin, could be from oxidization ?


Boiling water poured over, bucket sealed. I don't _think_ it's oxidation so fast but every day is a learning experience.


----------



## Vinobeau (Jun 16, 2022)

Are you fermenting with the leaves & tendrils or just the tea?


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 17, 2022)

Vinobeau said:


> Are you fermenting with the leaves & tendrils or just the tea?


This time just the tea.
5 lbs of leaves and tendrils has considerable volume and I had to use a 5 gallon bucket rather than my usual small batch 2 gallon bucket.

I have another recipe that uses 8 qts of chopped leaves and tendrils that go into primary. I hope to try that also for comparison.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 19, 2022)

Transferred to secondary this morning.
Lost some of the color.
But....the darn thing tastes like chardonnay. It's good! Leaves and tendrils! I can't believe it!!! Crazy!


----------



## David Violante (Jun 19, 2022)

Dave that’s amazing! Keep us posted!


----------



## Snafflebit (Jun 19, 2022)

I chewed up a few tendrils, trying to avoid anything that has sulfur spray and hey, not bad. I think the citrusy flavor is tannic acid in the tendril


----------



## winemanden (Jun 20, 2022)

Just found this recipe in a 1971 book by T. Edwin Belt.
Vine wine
Vine prunings 3 pints
Sultanas 3/4 lb
Sugar 1 3/4 lb
Citric acid 1/8 tsp
Malic acid 1/4 tsp
Tartaric acid 1/4 tsp
Nutrient 2 tsp
Hock yeast 1 pkt
Water to 1 gallon


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 20, 2022)

winemanden said:


> Just found this recipe in a 1971 book by T. Edwin Belt.
> Vine wine
> Vine prunings 3 pints
> Sultanas 3/4 lb
> ...


That's the other recipe I have. Bought the book used for 3 bucks. Interesting reading, a little gem! I'm happy so far with the one I did so next time I prune I'll try Belt's recipe for comparison.

I used C.J.J. Berry's recipe. Another interesting read.


----------



## winemanden (Jun 21, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> That's the other recipe I have. Bought the book used for 3 bucks. Interesting reading, a little gem! I'm happy so far with the one I did so next time I prune I'll try Belt's recipe for comparison.
> 
> I used C.J.J. Berry's recipe. Another interesting read.


C J J Berry was a co-founder of the first winemaking club in UK down in Andover, he published the "Amateur Winemaker" magazine, published and wrote books. T. Edwin belt was a regular contributor to the magazine. I've got another book of his tucked away somewhere, about making Elderberry wine, full of recipes, all variations of the poor man's grape.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 21, 2022)

winemanden said:


> C J J Berry was a co-founder of the first winemaking club in UK down in Andover, he published the "Amateur Winemaker" magazine, published and wrote books. T. Edwin belt was a regular contributor to the magazine. I've got another book of his tucked away somewhere, about making Elderberry wine, full of recipes, all variations of the poor man's grape.


I did not know that. Thanks.
Just ordered another Berry book today. On the hunt for more Belt books. Used and under 5 bucks is my guideline.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 2, 2022)

Racked this morning - and I am blown away!
It really tastes good, like a grape based wine. I can't believe it. And surprisingly good mouth feel. You'd think there had to be grapes or raisins or at least bananas in the must.
It's still young but I love it so far.
If I didn't have other wines in the queue I'd start another batch.


----------



## Snafflebit (Aug 3, 2022)

This video reminded me of you @BigDaveK !


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 3, 2022)

@Snafflebit I loved that video! 

BTW, I water-bath and pressure can - everything can be canned!


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 23, 2022)

I find this interesting...

I found a recipe for vine wine in "A Treatise On The Art Of Making Wine From Native Fruits" published in 1820.

It's described as "An excellent brisk wine..."

Most of the recipes are for 10 or 18 gallons which I assume correspond to cask sizes.


----------



## BigDaveK (Nov 3, 2022)

Racked again.
Still can't get over how vine cuttings make a wine that you'd swear was from grapes.
The good flavor is still there but it has picked up a "harshness" - that's the only way I can describe it. I've used grape leaves in my dill pickles - the tannin keeps them crisp - so I'm guessing there's a boatload of tannin....maybe a couple boatloads. It's one of those wines that's supposed to benefit from up to 2 years aging so, sigh, when the time comes I'll have to bottle and then forget about it.


----------



## Snafflebit (Nov 3, 2022)

You can bottle that! We will see how it tastes in 2 years.


----------



## meridaen (Nov 3, 2022)

I've never even HEARD of this before. Great read


----------

